# LMAO 11 INCH BLACK VEN RHOM $160



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Well here's the black I was talking about. He' right over 11 inches. Finally got the LFS down to 160 bucks! lol. Sorry about the first pic, forgot the flash was on.

View attachment 66495

View attachment 66496


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

sweet


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

buy him dude


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I did lol


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I did lol
> [snapback]1079180[/snapback]​


a good buy


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Kickass Rhom !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow great buy!


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

nice size


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

How is he settling in his new home????

Nice find


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

You got a killer deal. Congrats


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

What a sweet pick up, killer deal


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks guys lol, He's doing fine in his new home. I imagine I should get some powerheads on him and I gotta put some stuff in his tank. Damn he's big. I'm scared to clean the tank lol


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

that thing has some teeth


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> thanks guys lol, He's doing fine in his new home. I imagine I should get some powerheads on him and I gotta put some stuff in his tank. Damn he's big. I'm scared to clean the tank lol
> [snapback]1079272[/snapback]​


I know how you feel i have a 12" rhom and i got him 3 months ago i was terified to clean the tank but now i have got used to him its ok. Remember to always watch his eyes when you have your hand in the tank thats the best way to avoid getting bit.

Good luck buddy


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

great pick up, congrats


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

niiice lookin fish man


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

That rhom kicks Asss Nice big hump wow


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

great rhom.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

nice deal man


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

now that you've seen him what would you say he's worth if I decided to sell him???? Any ideas???????? Just thinking down the road cause sheesh, this dude is huge. I'm gonna put shoplifters in his tank


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

badass


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

now THATS the kind of price im talking about....







nice rhom


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Thats a really nice Rhom ..


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

holy man VERY nice eyes u got a great deal!


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

WOW THATS A MONSTER


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on the awesome rhom







Thats a great deal you got


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

good buy and beutiful fish


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn good Pick up!


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

great deal and man venezuelan rhoms are the scariest of all... that is why i want one


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

waaaaait a minute....that rhom looks familiar..... where did you pick him up? in salem NH there was a 10 -11 in rhom for like 190. that isnt him by any chanc e is it?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

yes, he is badass







congrats.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

wholy sheet... it is a vinny rhom too :|

WOW!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great pick up









That rhom looks awesome.......


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Man you got a smokin' deal for $160.... Awesome rhom and great pickup.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Red Eyes said:


> Congrats on the awesome rhom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry man, I've probably got this all wrong, but, looking at your 90g Rhom tank - you've put down a pleco? This isn't in the same tank as the Rhom? Or is it?


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

OMG!!! what a sweet deal!!! I am green with envy!!!
That rhom is wicked sweet!!! Congrats


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice ass rhom. great pickup


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice pick up.

Make sure to give him a proper sized home.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

redbellyjx said:


> waaaaait a minute....that rhom looks familiar..... where did you pick him up? in salem NH there was a 10 -11 in rhom for like 190. that isnt him by any chanc e is it?
> [snapback]1079759[/snapback]​


Bro he got it from Alaska








I cant believe your brought it down to $160 from $550
Like I said, money talks & bullshit walks.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

nice pickup


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

congrats man. You got yourself one hell of a deal


----------



## Brandtii (May 16, 2003)

Beautiful fish at a steal of a price.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

the one in salem is still there, i was there today, its 199.99. solid 10" very healthy. i actually heard that someone traded 8 reds 4-6" in for it, but apparently that was false..


----------

